# Camber vs. Flat?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's easier on the knees, less energy needed since you're not loading camber every time you turn. Float better in powder, more forgiving, quicker edge to edge...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Started boarding 5 years ago at age 55. Been using a Rossignol Sultan with a pretty good amount of camber in the center section. Just bought a K2 Raygun which is flat throughout the center section. Just wondering what difference this is going to make. Any experience here is appreciated.


Please tell me that your not using the Rossignol bindings that the Sultan package comes with on your Raygun?

Basically, you're going to have a great time on the Raygun, aside from the camber differences, its a higher spec board than the Sultan. I went from a Rossi Decoy traditional camber to a Neversummer SL reverse camber, youll find all the things that Nivek said are correct with the addition of it being just plain all round easier and more fun to ride to ride and less fatigueing through out the day.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

kenshapiro2002 said:


> Started boarding 5 years ago at age 55. Been using a Rossignol Sultan with a pretty good amount of camber in the center section. Just bought a K2 Raygun which is flat throughout the center section. Just wondering what difference this is going to make. Any experience here is appreciated.


K2's All terrain rocker is way fun in softer snow and pow. In harder conditions (ice/scratch) you might miss the extra bite of your cambered deck. The flat section breaks to rocker at the far ends of each insert pack and lifts (more than on a lot of flatrock decks) to the contact points. That gives the board a very sweet feel in softer snow but leaves it little shy on running length on hardpack.


----------



## kenshapiro2002 (Feb 1, 2011)

fattrav said:


> *Please tell me that your not using the Rossignol bindings that the Sultan package comes with on your Raygun?
> *
> Basically, you're going to have a great time on the Raygun, aside from the camber differences, its a higher spec board than the Sultan. I went from a Rossi Decoy traditional camber to a Neversummer SL reverse camber, youll find all the things that Nivek said are correct with the addition of it being just plain all round easier and more fun to ride to ride and less fatigueing through out the day.


Didn't get bindings with the Sultan. I use Flow Flite2s and am either going to move them over or buy Flow NXT AT.


----------

